
First implementation of the notorious Avalanche consensus protocol released - wyas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-17/new-startup-aims-to-prove-blockchain-is-fast-enough-for-finance
======
pjsoxa
Congrats to the AVA team - looking forward to exploring the release

------
collincusce
Ayyyy I'm Collin Cusce from the dev team on AVA. Feel free to ask me whatever
you'd like about AVA or the Avalanche protocol. I'll try to answer the best I
can :-)

------
wyas
Original Hackernews article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17090733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17090733)

------
faridrached
This team knows how to execute. Great stuff.

------
ZaneW
This is exciting stuff!

------
felnao
congrats ! ava <3

